# Betta Fish Drawing Experamint



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Im not really sure why I decided to draw a betta fish all of the sudden since im not very good at it. 
I found a random photo of a betta flaring and drew that then went over it in black. I was pretty happy since it actually looked ok, I was surprised. I then decided to chance it and color which is definitely not my strong suit. And I didn't have all the colors but I tried it anyways. Then I decided that I wanted to try my hand at a illusion drawing. I made sure to take a picture of the finished colored product just in case the cutting went wrong.
But in the end im pretty happy with how it came out considering it was spur of the moment and I didn't really look up any tips/ directions lol :lol:.
I think what ill do tomorrow is tweek and fix it. I think ill add another piece of paper and see how that works. 

The photo I worked off of:









The colored finale:








The illusion drawing finale:


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Very cool! I can't wait to see how your final piece will turn out!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you very much


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey that's pretty good. Mine always look like cartoons.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks 
Mine usually look like a mix between cartoon and realistic hahaha


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't know..lol...This one looks like it's about to swim right out of my screen..


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

aww thanks, that's what I was going for lol

This was one of my insperations- (plus a couple more)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CXd8IpMICw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9F3Vqib1Os&index=32&list=PLfOBr97DW53mgsKVKPFoq4DsOgdGvU0Lr


----------

